# Online Garage Sales??



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

My daughter told me about these. I don't know how to put one up. Is there a site which caters to online garage sales?? Inquiring minds want to know. :duel:


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's a place thats free. I have never used it just goggled online garage sales and this was the first one I clicked one.

http://garagesalehomepage.com/index.php


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you. Duh, it never occurred to me to google that... I'll check it out. :clap:


----------

